
Is Privacy on the Internet Possible? The author says “yes” and offers solutions - StartPageSearch
https://www.startpage.com/blog/our-latest-developments/is-privacy-on-the-internet-possible/
======
StartPageSearch
"While surfing on Facebook, Google, Amazon, iTunes or on most Web sites, most
people don’t realize the traces of information they leave behind.... The
purpose of this article is to alert you to this risk...and to help you find
ways to protect your privacy as you surf the Internet."

Author Daniel Dubois includes a list of practical tools, along with links to
his recommendations.

